# Williamsburg?



## missyrcrews (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm starting to do a little dreaming about summer 2018.  We'd like to take a "big" trip...somewhere a little further afield than New England.  I do NOT want to go to Florida/Disney.  What about Williamsburg?  I have a couple of history buffs in my passel of 4 kids.  What else is there to do in the area?  I know NOTHING about it.  Thanks for helping me dream a little!  

And where would you stay?  We travel with 4 kids, though the oldest will be a junior in college by that point, and may not join us.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 6, 2016)

Williamsburg is in one of the most historically rich areas in the country.  Colonial Williamsburg, Yorktown, and Jamestown are all worth visiting.  A day trip to Norfolk to visit the Nautical Museum is a great option.

There is a Busch Gardens nearby and some smaller attractions (a go-karts place comes to mind).  Shopping is pretty good and there are lots of restaurants ranging from small local places, national chains, and places that at least approach what most people would call "fine dining."

Mid-summer heat and humidity can be rather intense so you might want to avoid late July and August.

Williamsburg has a lot of timeshare resorts.  Some research here on TUG should give you a pretty good idea on lodging, restaurants, and attractions.  Rentals should be abundant.

Edit:  I should add that we go to Williamsburg several times a year, mostly for long weekends like the one coming up and the one last month and NYE weekend, etc.  It's a 2 to 2-1/2 hour drive.  We have some places was always go and some where we'll never go again.  Our first choice is Wyndham Governor's Green mostly because we have lots of Wyndham points.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 6, 2016)

chapjim said:


> Williamsburg is in one of the most historically rich areas in the country.  Colonial Williamsburg, Yorktown, and Jamestown are all worth visiting.  A day trip to Norfolk to visit the Nautical Museum is a great option.
> 
> There is a Busch Gardens nearby and some smaller attractions (a go-karts place comes to mind).  Shopping is pretty good and there are lots of restaurants from small local places, national chains, and places that at least approach what most people would call "fine dining."
> 
> ...



Thanks!  We visit Missouri to see my folks in August...we know heat and humidity.   I'm not worried about the dining, because we tend to eat in.  I'd forgotten Norfolk was within driving distance.  My husband was stationed there for a bit while in the Navy....might be fun for the kids to see.  Half the fun of vacation is dreaming about what you might do, isn't it?


----------



## chapjim (Feb 6, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> Thanks!  We visit Missouri to see my folks in August...we know heat and humidity.   I'm not worried about the dining, because we tend to eat in.  I'd forgotten Norfolk was within driving distance.  My husband was stationed there for a bit while in the Navy....might be fun for the kids to see.  Half the fun of vacation is dreaming about what you might do, isn't it?



It is unlikely to be as oppressive as Missouri in August.  My wife refuses to acknowledge we were on vacation if she had to cook!

A Norfolk harbor tour might be interesting to see the ships from the waterside.  I'm a retired Naval Officer and can still gain access to military bases.  Last month, we went down to Norfolk to the monstrous Navy Exchange and did a quick drive along the piers.  Some of the ships there didn't look anything like those I served on.  A couple of carriers were in port -- jaw-droppingly large ships, even after having spent countless hours 1,000 yards astern of them in the Gulf of Tonkin.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2016)

Norfolk is the largest U.S. Navy  naval port in the world. Williamsburg has also one of the most beautiful theme park in the USA, Busch Gardens. Plus there is a water theme park caused  Water Country USA.

Also, Colonial Williamsburg Foundation will running an ads during the Super Bowl, February 7,2016.


----------



## elaine (Feb 6, 2016)

wllmbg has a lot to offer for a family trip. There is a lot to seein Colonial Wllmb--if you trade into a TS for 2018, consider buying BOGO Colonial Wllbg annual passes Thanksg weekend 2017. The Busch Gardens in Wllmbg is very nice--think a step down from WDW, but nicer than other theme parks (IMHO)--a multi-day/season pass is usually less than $100. For a weeklong trip, I would consider adding BG and that would be a fairly full week. There is also Jamestown nearby. We also like Gov Green and Greensprings for RCI, and Marriott for II. If you are driving, you might consider stopping in DC (or the burbs) and visit the museums for a day or two. There are hotels that sleep 6 that are near metro and offer shuttles. Springfield, VA is right off I95 and has metro to DC, or you could stay further north in MD, near Baltimore and take the MARC right into DC. BWI hotels would likely have discounts on weekends and the MARC from BWI to DC is only 25 minutes. 
We live 2 hrs away, and guess where we are planning for summer 2017--Maine and NH--lol!


----------



## tonyg (Feb 6, 2016)

Summer is way too hot and crowded in Williamsburg.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 6, 2016)

tonyg said:


> Summer is way too hot and crowded in Williamsburg.



Tony...you're quite a traveler, I believe.  I think you get the gist of the kind of trip we're thinking of...something a little more "touristy" than what we usually do.  (We generally go somewhere in ME, NH, or VT...occasionally PA...but that's about as far as we venture.  Our trips tend to be what my kids lovingly call "low-budget operations."  Thinking bigger than that this time!)  We'd like to stay within either one very long day's drive, or a day and a half at the outside from midcoast Maine.  Kneejerk reaction...where would you suggest?  We are RCI members, so are looking to trade into somewhere.  It would be summer, as we stay at Cold Spring for spring break.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 6, 2016)

elaine said:


> wllmbg has a lot to offer for a family trip. There is a lot to seein Colonial Wllmb--if you trade into a TS for 2018, consider buying BOGO Colonial Wllbg annual passes Thanksg weekend 2017. The Busch Gardens in Wllmbg is very nice--think a step down from WDW, but nicer than other theme parks (IMHO)--a multi-day/season pass is usually less than $100. For a weeklong trip, I would consider adding BG and that would be a fairly full week. There is also Jamestown nearby. We also like Gov Green and Greensprings for RCI, and Marriott for II. If you are driving, you might consider stopping in DC (or the burbs) and visit the museums for a day or two. There are hotels that sleep 6 that are near metro and offer shuttles. Springfield, VA is right off I95 and has metro to DC, or you could stay further north in MD, near Baltimore and take the MARC right into DC. BWI hotels would likely have discounts on weekends and the MARC from BWI to DC is only 25 minutes.
> We live 2 hrs away, and guess where we are planning for summer 2017--Maine and NH--lol!



Thanks for the tip about discounted tickets!  I know to buy Storyland, NH season passes on Black Friday, but I would not have thought about Williamsburg passes, too.  

Where are you thinking of for summer 2017?  We generally stay in New England...summer 2017 is Mount Snow (VT), Cold Spring (NH), and Smuggs!  Plus our obligatory trip back to MO to see family.  New England in summer is hard to beat!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 6, 2016)

We love Williamsburg. We started going when our kids were young, and now sometimes we go on our own. Very relaxing, but lots to do when you feel like going out. Perfect for families!


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 7, 2016)

The gold standard in Williamsburg timeshare resorts is Marrott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

We went a long time ago, but it was in April for Easter week. Really liked Williamsburg and the Jamestown archeological dig. Took a trip down to Virginia Beach. Then we also went to Busch Gardens. You can easily keep busy for a week.

We stayed at Powhaten Plantation.


----------



## elaine (Feb 7, 2016)

we go to Wllbg for a couple weekends every summer. It's fine. Colonial Wllmb never really feels crowded b/c you walk around outdoors. BG is crowded like any theme park, but if you get a pass, go for a few hours in the AM or go in the PM, go on a few rides, see some shows, fireworks, etc., it is fine. Wllmbg is a very good bang for the family vacation buck if you buy BOGO Wllmb passes and BG passes, and stay in a TS, IMHO. If you haven't been, I would go. It's no more hot and humid than any other place on the East Coast. Think 90 degrees/90 percent humidity. But, you can come back in the afternoon and hop in the pool.
We are going to drive to Boston, then to Acadia, then stay in a TS (TBD) in the NH mtns. Based on Tug recommendations, we are looking at the Lincoln, NH area, but are open to other ideas. We have 3 older teens. We like mountain scnenery, hiking, exploring, fishing, kayaking, white water rafting, day trip touring around. We went to Banff, CA last year and love it--so trying to find something like that that we can drive to. We have been to Smuggs and loved it, so something like that, but in a different area (as we have done Trapp, Ben-Jerrys, Montreal, etc.).


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

elaine said:


> we go to Wllbg for a couple weekends every summer. It's fine. Colonial Wllmb never really feels crowded b/c you walk around outdoors. BG is crowded like any theme park, but if you get a pass, go for a few hours in the AM or go in the PM, go on a few rides, see some shows, fireworks, etc., it is fine. Wllmbg is a very good bang for the family vacation buck if you buy BOGO Wllmb passes and BG passes, and stay in a TS, IMHO. If you haven't been, I would go. It's no more hot and humid than any other place on the East Coast. Think 90 degrees/90 percent humidity. But, you can come back in the afternoon and hop in the pool.
> We are going to drive to Boston, then to Acadia, then stay in a TS (TBD) in the NH mtns. Based on Tug recommendations, we are looking at the Lincoln, NH area, but are open to other ideas. We have 3 older teens. We like mountain scnenery, hiking, exploring, fishing, kayaking, white water rafting, day trip touring around. We went to Banff, CA last year and love it--so trying to find something like that that we can drive to. We have been to Smuggs and loved it, so something like that, but in a different area (as we have done Trapp, Ben-Jerrys, Montreal, etc.).



I would definitely pick Lincoln. It is central to everything- right off 93. A hop, skip and a jump into Franconia Notch and the White Mountains and Mt. Washington. Easy access to the Kanc - an experience in and of itself. And you can drive straight through on the Kanc to North Conway, too. (North Conway is very crowded in summer.) Lost River and Woodstock nearby. There is a local theater guild. There is a movie theater, supermarket and other shopping and a few restaurants making it very convenient.

We always take a run down to the Lakes Region- about an hour away- to Winnepausuake and Squam. Over the years we have taken a lot of trips from Lincoln to other parts of NH as well.

For lodging, in Lincoln you have Pollard Brook, where we own, and South Mountain- which is really nice and has the walkability factor. Of course, Loon is there as well.Nothing is like Smuggs, but Pollard Brook offers a few low-fee based activities. But you can do most everything on your own. The pools are nice at PB and SM. They have good gyms and game rooms as well.

Have fun!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> We went a long time ago, but it was in April for Easter week. Really liked Williamsburg and the Jamestown archeological dig. Took a trip down to Virginia Beach. Then we also went to Busch Gardens. You can easily keep busy for a week.
> 
> We stayed at Powhaten Plantation.



To the OP, this is my opinion/suggestion only, if you are going to DRI/Powhatan Vacation Resort please ask for an updated villa.

Williamsburg is a very nice city to visit.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> I'm starting to do a little dreaming about summer 2018.  We'd like to take a "big" trip...somewhere a little further afield than New England.  I do NOT want to go to Florida/Disney.  What about Williamsburg?  I have a couple of history buffs in my passel of 4 kids.  What else is there to do in the area?  I know NOTHING about it.  Thanks for helping me dream a little!
> 
> And where would you stay?  We travel with 4 kids, though the oldest will be a junior in college by that point, and may not join us.





If you're going to consider a trip to Williamsburg, maybe consider adding a few days (or a second week) and venture a couple of hours south from there to see the Outer Banks of North Carolina.  Miles of beaches, Kitty Hawk, the Wright Brothers, and all that sort of thing.  Your kids would certainly enjoy a trip there.

I'm doing the same thing myself later this Spring.  Flying into DC, renting a car to drive down to southern Virginia and on to the Outer Banks for a week, then make our way back to DC for a second week. It'll be a great trip.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> If you're going to consider a trip to Williamsburg, maybe consider adding a few days (or a second week) and venture a couple of hours south from there to see the Outer Banks of North Carolina.  Miles of beaches, Kitty Hawk, the Wright Brothers, and all that sort of thing.  Your kids would certainly enjoy a trip there.
> 
> I'm doing the same thing myself later this Spring.  Flying into DC, renting a car to drive down to southern Virginia and on to the Outer Banks for a week, then make our way back to DC for a second week. It'll be a great trip.
> 
> Dave



To the OP during the summer months on the OBX(Outer Banks,NC) the population could reach up to 300,000.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 7, 2016)

Seven days during the summer won't give you enough time to see everything unless you want to be worn out when you get home. 

Plan on Colonial Williamsburg for two or three days if you want to see all of the main attractions and see some performances during the day and at night.  

Jamestown can be done in one full day for both sites.

Yorktown isn't as elaborate and can be done in a half day.  

Busch Gardens is a must visit and again you probably want more than one day.

You are now out of days.

If you can do it for two weeks stop in DC on the way down or back for up to a full week.  Maybe do that instead of Williamsburg if you haven't done so yet.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Seven days during the summer won't give you enough time to see everything unless you want to be worn out when you get home.
> 
> Plan on Colonial Williamsburg for two or three days if you want to see all of the main attractions and see some performances during the day and at night.
> 
> ...




We went for 8 days/7 nights with no problem. Hell, we went to places like Arizona, Scotland, Alaska, Florida, Maine, St. Lucia- most all our trips, except for Hawaii, were 8 days/7 nights and we saw an awful lot and even had a little down time. Just a matter of prioritizing what you want to see and do most and pacing yourself.


----------



## kwilson (Feb 7, 2016)

Virginia Beach is nearby and a great place to rent bikes and ride up and down the beachfront.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 7, 2016)

Big Matt said:


> Seven days during the summer won't give you enough time to see everything unless you want to be worn out when you get home.
> 
> Plan on Colonial Williamsburg for two or three days if you want to see all of the main attractions and see some performances during the day and at night.
> 
> ...



Our vacation strategy is usually "assume we'll come back someday."  If we only see Colonial Williamsburg and Busch Gardens, that's fine.  Better to do a couple of things, enjoy them, and not be totally wiped out when we return home.  Now to just wait until we get to the two years out window, so we can watch for places to stay.  The thrill of the hunt!


----------



## hjtug (Feb 7, 2016)

Maybe I missed it in the thread but you can get "bounce" passes combining admission to Colonial Williamsburg, Water Country USA and Busch Gardens.  Also Yorktown National Battlefield is very close as are some James River Plantations.  Monticello is a two hour drive day trip but can be worthwhile if you haven't already visited there.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 8, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> Our vacation strategy is usually "assume we'll come back someday."  If we only see Colonial Williamsburg and Busch Gardens, that's fine.  Better to do a couple of things, enjoy them, and not be totally wiped out when we return home.  Now to just wait until we get to the two years out window, so we can watch for places to stay.  The thrill of the hunt!



We like Water Country better than Busch Gardens. If you're going to just one (especially in the heat of the summer), you might want to go with Water Country. Have fun!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 8, 2016)

hjtug said:


> Maybe I missed it in the thread but you can get "bounce" passes combining admission to Colonial Williamsburg, Water Country USA and Busch Gardens.  Also Yorktown National Battlefield is very close as are some James River Plantations.  Monticello is a two hour drive day trip but can be worthwhile if you haven't already visited there.



We are going to Williamsburg in May and I couldn't find the bounce passes when I searched recently. I'd like to get those if they are still available.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 8, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We are going to Williamsburg in May and I couldn't find the bounce passes when I searched recently. I'd like to get those if they are still available.



Check Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Garden web site.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 8, 2016)

We got the bounce passes or something like it the last time we did Williamsburg and it was very worthwhile. That trip was with 3 grandkids and their parents and they did the Waterpark and Busch gardens almost every day. It was in June and it was very hot and humid. We finally got them to Colonial Williamsburg for a half day on one cloudy day. There's a lot to do and you could probably just spend a week in the Colonial area alone. If I were to go in summer again, I would hop in the pool both before and after going anywhere other than the waterpark.


----------



## elaine (Feb 8, 2016)

if planned in advance, BOGO Wllmbg annual pass ($33) and BG fun card($77) can be than the summer Bounce/Flex pass. Jamestown is not included in Wllmbg pass. However, I think the bounce or flex is free for under 6--so try to order the free ones for any under 6. I don't know if they will let you order only free ones--might have to order 1 adult.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 8, 2016)

The art museum at Colonial Williamsburg is beautifully air conditioned and has some nice activities for kids--I remember some arts-and-crafts and a scavenger hunt that looked fun. 

Also, our kids loved the Grand Medley when they were younger--that's a show they do at the Kimball Theater in Merchant Square, usually on Monday nights. Fun and silly. And air conditioned!

Be sure to buy the Colonial Williamsburg cup that's refillable all around CW. It's nice to be able to run into a storefront and fill it up with cold water or soda, or coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## hjtug (Feb 9, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> We are going to Williamsburg in May and I couldn't find the bounce passes when I searched recently. I'd like to get those if they are still available.



I couldn't find bounce passes online.  I called Busch Gardens and was told that if they are to be offered this year they will appear later in the season.  The rep referred to them as a "special offer" and he said to the best of his knowledge they have been available every year for the last seasons.  When we last visited the bounce pass included free parking at all the parks.  The single- and two-park passes do not include parking.  The kids we had with us last time had little interest in history but we save money by buying one child bounce pass so the we could park free at the parks.


----------



## patwerner1 (Feb 10, 2016)

If you are thinking of heading south of Williamsburg I would highly recommend the Mariners Museum in Newport News http://www.marinersmuseum.org/  We are 3 older adults and had a fantastic time there.

Another nice museum is the Army Transportation Museum http://www.transportation.army.mil/museum/transportation museum/hours.htm
It is located on Fort Eustis - we have a retired navy person with us so access is simple, but if you do not have a DoD card you will just inform the guard at the gate that you are visiting the museum.  Currently every person in the vehicle needs to show government issued ID (drivers license...) and those rules are subject to change.  It is worth a trip down there.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got back from Wmsburg this noon.  Went down Friday after work.  It seems we are destined to have one cold weekend every winter and this was it.  Daytime highs were in the mid-twenties with enough of a wind to make it unpleasant.  

Had to brush a couple of inches of snow off the car this morning before we left.  Lots of cars off the road on I-95 but I'm not sure why.  Probably got pulled off in the slush along the side of the road.

Then, there was about three inches of snow to clear off one car, some of the driveway, and walkway after we got back.  Muchas gracias to the neighbor with the big two-stage snow blower who got most of the driveway and sidewalk clear!

Gotta do a shout out to Rocco's Smokehouse, where we had two meals over the weekend, which is about normal for us.  We've known Rocco since the restaurant was called Mirabella's.  Wmsburg has a plethora of Italian restaurants (try the Sicilian pizza at Sal's by Victor if you can find the place!) so Rocco changed formats.  Good ribs and barbecued pork, brisket, and chicken and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 20, 2016)

While visiting Williamsburg be sure to take the free Jamestown/Scotland Ferry to Surry.  We enjoyed visiting Bacon Castle, Chippokes Plantation and several other parks.  We try and do day trips each year when we visit Williamsburg.

http://www.virginiadot.org/travel/ferry-jamestown.asp

Make sure you leave time to visit the Public Hospital/Abby Aldrich Museum.  There is a ton of stuff to see.  Great for a rainy day.

http://www.history.org/history/museums/abby_art.cfm

If you have any college age kids you can also do a tour of William and Mary.

We stay at the Marriott Ford Colony in a 2 bedroom every year.  I can't say enough about this place.  We love it so much we are considering moving for Ford Colony in retirement.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2016)

Squan66 said:


> While visiting Williamsburg be sure to take the free Jamestown/Scotland Ferry to Surry.  We enjoyed visiting Bacon Castle, Chippokes Plantation and several other parks.  We try and do day trips each year when we visit Williamsburg.
> 
> http://www.virginiadot.org/travel/ferry-jamestown.asp
> 
> ...



We are also looking at Ford Colony and those condo's beside the golf course as a possible
place to downside in our retirement years.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 21, 2016)

Of the two condos that we traded into through RCI we really liked King’s Creek Plantation  RCI  #5246. 
I did not care for Wyndham Kingsgate RCI #2481. It did not have the charm of the first resort I mentioned.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 21, 2016)

*Thanks!*

We are leaning hard in this direction for Summer 2018.  We'd like to take a Big Trip, and this would qualify!  Just have to wait to get inside the 2 year exchange window, and then I can look in earnest for places to stay.  I'm having fun gathering information and dreaming!  I knew you folks would be a great resource!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 22, 2016)

I think Williamsburg is a fairly easy switch even if you try for July 4th week when you plan this far out. Good luck

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## post-it (Feb 26, 2016)

We're booked to arrive in Williamsburg in May and I found some info on passes here:

https://seaworldparks.com/en/buschgardens-williamsburg/book-online/tickets/bgmultiday/

Williamsburg Bounce Ticket

Enjoy unlimited visits to Busch Gardens®, Water Country USA® and Colonial Williamsburg® for up to seven consecutive days from date of first use.


Valid on regularly scheduled operating days between May 16 - Sept. 5.
Ticket includes general parking at Busch Gardens & Water Country USA on park operating days.
Must purchase an adult ticket in order to be eligible for the child or complimentary ticket.
Voucher MUST be exchanged for a Williamsburg Bounce Ticket at a Busch Gardens Williamsburg or Water Country USA Self-Service Ticketing or at the Colonial Williamsburg Visitors Center.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 27, 2016)

Iwant2gonow said:


> Of the two condos that we traded into through RCI we really liked King’s Creek Plantation  RCI  #5246.
> I did not care for Wyndham Kingsgate RCI #2481. It did not have the charm of the first resort I mentioned.



We have traded into a cottage at King's Creek for Memorial Day week. I'm glad it is a resort with charm. It looked great in the pics and videos and we're excited to stay there.


----------



## paidemt31 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wyndham Kingsgate charges a daily fee to cover amenities, I think it's $10/day, so I always tried to stay elsewhere.  However last spring we had to stay there and the kids (and my wife) really enjoyed the game rooms.


----------



## smtundra (Mar 2, 2016)

Here is a link to the Bounce ticket.  It is good for 7 consecutive days to Busch Gardens and Colonial Williamsburg, and it can include Water Country.

https://seaworldparks.com/en/buschgardens-williamsburg/book-online/tickets/bgmultiday/

It is probably the way to go for weekly visitors.


----------

